# All of YOU will be cured NOW!



## missjay

Hello All,

I'm here to inform you all that Leaky Gas is NOT chronic at all, and I'm also here to let you know that cure is right on your hands.

Let me start by giving you my story. I suffered from Leaky Gas for almost 15 months. These 15 months I felt as if I had been to hell and back. What with colleagues covering their nose when you are around! What with months of isolation, desperation, suicidal thoughts and loneliness! Yes, I've been through all these.

I went to six different hospitals and saw over 7 different doctors who offered their different diagnosis and medication. Needless to say, all these did not work! I did colonoscopy, endoscopy, abdominal MRI, and all the tests came back negative. All my system was working right.

Whenever I would get the negative results, it made me even more desperate and frustrated because I knew I had a condition but no doctor or equipment was able to detect.

Well, to cut the long story short.

For my condition, I felt continuous emission of gas through the anus, and sometimes through the vagina that made me smell awful even after taking a bath like 4 times a day and using copious amounts of deodorant from head to toe.

But friends, as I write now, I can guarantee you that I've been cured 100 per cent.

So this is what happened.

After months of self research, I discovered that our problem was actually Leaky Gut Syndrome. I don't want to get into details about the condition and I highly recommend you read about the condition. But just to summarize, your gut, (from the windpipe to the large colon) has been compromised due to years of bad diet. Yes, you have overgrown yeast that has weakened the inner lining of your gut and therefore toxins are passing freely through the pores of the gut lining and interacting with blood and other liquids leading to elimination of these foul-smelling toxins through your skin and other openings like your mouth, anus and vagina.

When you bake a cake, after kneading the dough, you add a little of yeast and after sometime the dough expands and releases gas and bubbles in the process. This is akin to what is happening in your bodies.

So here's what you need to do in order to take control of your life and resume normal lifestyle.

There's no shortcut, but the main cure is DIET!

First of all, eliminate all the sugar in your body to starve off the bad bacteria. This you can only do by NOT eating anything that has any form of sugar in it, including fruits, carrots, honey, candy and anything else that tastes sweet on your tongue!

Secondly, DO NOT eat allergenic foods (please find out the 10 allergenic foods from google)

Thirdly, stop ingesting all foods that have dairy in them, like milk, cheese, icecream, butter, margarines etc

Fourthly, STOP eating all carbohydrates, teas, coffee, chocolates, fizzy drinks, fruit juices, all canned processed foods, all alcoholic drinks, all seasoning agents like mayonnaise, italian dressing, soy sauce etc

You need to understand that these measures are temporary and you will get back to eating these foodstuffs once you nurse yourself back to good health.

So you may be asking by now. What else is left for me to eat?

Well, my daily diet included meats (chicken, fish,beef) and fresh vegetables and water. Full stop. Breakfast - fresh vegetables, Lunch - fresh vegetables, potatoes and meat, dinner - fresh vegetables, potatoes and meat.

I was on this diet for only 3 months and I'm back to perfect health. Feel free to eat chips and fish with abandon!

While still at it, you should also take 1 capsule of 100 billion probiotics everyday and also a capsule of L-Glutamine. These will help you in the faster elimination of bad bacteria in your system and introduce the good bacteria.

I can guarantee you, after 3 months of following this diet strictly, you'll notice that no gas is coming out of your anus or vagina and slowly, you'll be healed.

Most importantly, the experience should also help to bring you closer to God. You'll be strengthened spiritually, mentally and eventually you'll experience good health. I encourage you that after claiming back your health, do not go back to your bad eating habits. Continue to eat healthy foods and live a clean life and go out and be a witness of what God has done to your life.

Do not keep the experience to yourself but rather, go out and help others in the same situation.

Remember, healing is on your hands, not your doctor's or those expensive medications.

Discipline, endurance and self control is key here.

If anyone needs any information, please feel free to email me. I wish you all good health and I can only leave you with this assurance; YOU WILL BE CURED 100% WITH GOOD DIET!

God bless you all.


----------



## Phoenix1001

Hey Missjay glad you've found an answer. I agree with pretty much everything you've written other than avoiding sweet vegetables and fruits. Cutting out dairy is spot on and so is complex carbs. But yeast is meant to be in our bodies it only overgrows when too much fat is in our system that can't be be absorbed by the cells. The candida blooms to stop the blood sugar levels getting dangerously high. This is how it grows and causes leaky gut. But hey who cares you've done something that worked for you so congratulations!


----------



## Phoenix1001

Sorry I meant the fat coats the cells and the sugar can't be distributed.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

Its great you found your cure, as did I, however I have a big problem with what you said.

Not everyone has leaky gut syndrome. I have had endoscopys and biopsies done and nothing of that sort was there. I too suffered through hell and back, and what you said is completely false, and I do not like that you are giving people false hope.

What i;ve learned through this site and through my own experiences is that everyone is different, so your cure is completely different than anothers. A person's triggers will be completely different than another's. My cure is completely different than yours.

With this problem, you cannot generalize the people with one cure, all you can do is provide the people with the information on how you fixed yourself and let them try it out. I've tried many people's so called cures and none have worked. I had to find a cure on my own.

Regardless, congrats with your cure. Its great isnt it?


----------



## westr

god is a superstition forced upon you by self anointed ruling class, desperate to keep their wealth and position and so would rally their "subjects" to do their war mongering bidding by saying if they didnt they would go to hell forever. it's legacy mythology that you as a free thinking individual should abolish from your life.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

hes saying how god isnt real in response to the thread owner's claim of how doing what he does will bring you closer to god.



pengu said:


> haha what? did you get hacked?


----------



## desprate

Hi DOB....

i have a question..i lost my weight almost 15kg with this illness..cauz i was'nt eating healthy food but i'm scared of other disease like hiv..cauz i have almost same kind of symptoms like weight loss,hair fall,short memory loss,short breath,joint pain..dry skin etc..but 1 yr ago i have very dry skin on my penis and it was hurting when i wash and the skin got off from shaft and it healed but the skin never came back but it does'nt hurt any more on it but there are almost 3 r 4 white spot on the penis..other thing is my weight drop down since 2001 till 2005 and it is not droping any more since.. now it is 55 kg first it was 65..now i gained 3 kg caus i'm working out but it's not dropping any more..and i'm in dubai rite now coming back in 2 months to states.. the thing is u can't get dubai visa if u have hepititus of any kind or if u have tb or hiv or other std disease but i got blood test done 2 yr's ago and it did'nt show any virus of any kind wht do u think caus if u have hiv it takes abt 1 month or 3 month to show in ur blood test but it's almost 5 yr's and did'nt show in my blood test report plzz need ur advise thax...GOD bless


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

desprate said:


> Hi DOB....
> 
> i have a question..i lost my weight almost 15kg with this illness..cauz i was'nt eating healthy food but i'm scared of other disease like hiv..cauz i have almost same kind of symptoms like weight loss,hair fall,short memory loss,short breath,joint pain..dry skin etc..but 1 yr ago i have very dry skin on my penis and it was hurting when i wash and the skin got off from shaft and it healed but the skin never came back but it does'nt hurt any more on it but there are almost 3 r 4 white spot on the penis..other thing is my weight drop down since 2001 till 2005 and it is not droping any more since.. now it is 55 kg first it was 65..now i gained 3 kg caus i'm working out but it's not dropping any more..and i'm in dubai rite now coming back in 2 months to states.. the thing is u can't get dubai visa if u have hepititus of any kind or if u have tb or hiv or other std disease but i got blood test done 2 yr's ago and it did'nt show any virus of any kind wht do u think caus if u have hiv it takes abt 1 month or 3 month to show in ur blood test but it's almost 5 yr's and did'nt show in my blood test report plzz need ur advise thax...GOD bless


The fact that you just asked a 16y/o about hiv on a forum about IBS, and a thread about smelling like shit.

I've been questioning a lot about you lately, and this crossed the line. I am no longer going to take you seriously.


----------



## desprate

Hi DOB...

sorry man i did'n know dat u r 16 yr's old if u got offended i'm sorry but just a thought i shared cause i got already tested for hiv and other std test but nothing was wrong on the report and now it's almost 2 yrs after the test but my condition of loosing weight was 10 yr's ago but if it was hiv or other std it should b in the reports after such a long period just want to make sure that mostly it takes 1 to 3 months to show in the report after been infected that was the question but was'nt aware of ur age sorry bro just wanna b friendly with u..thax anywayz..GOD bless..


----------



## westr

DevilOnMyBack said:


> hes saying how god isnt real in response to the thread owner's claim of how doing what he does will bring you closer to god.


yeh it pisses me off when you spend a good few minutes trying to read someones report, like maybe theres going to be something useful in there, then they talk about god. fuck sake.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

pengu said:


> lol. u got dick rot but i think ur gonna be fine. dont be such a drama queen DOB


fuck that hes a midage guy talking to me about his hiv'd up cock, i didnt sign up on this forum to talk about dicks. if you want to talk with him about it, have at it, im not taking part. and that update is coming in a couple days with the medication


----------



## LeakyGasSucks

missjay said:


> First of all, *eliminate all the sugar in your body to starve off the bad bacteria*. This you can only do by NOT eating anything that has any form of sugar in it, including fruits, carrots, honey, candy and anything else that tastes sweet on your tongue!
> 
> Secondly, DO NOT eat allergenic foods (please find out the 10 allergenic foods from google)
> 
> Thirdly, stop ingesting all foods that have dairy in them, like milk, cheese, icecream, butter, margarines etc
> 
> Fourthly, *STOP eating all carbohydrates,* teas, coffee, chocolates, fizzy drinks, fruit juices, all canned processed foods, all alcoholic drinks, all seasoning agents like mayonnaise, italian dressing, soy sauce etc
> 
> You need to understand that these measures are temporary and you will get back to eating these foodstuffs once you nurse yourself back to good health.
> 
> So you may be asking by now. What else is left for me to eat?
> 
> Well, my daily diet included meats (chicken, fish,beef) and fresh vegetables and water. Full stop. Breakfast - fresh vegetables, Lunch - fresh vegetables, potatoes and meat, dinner - fresh vegetables, potatoes and meat.
> 
> I was on this diet for only 3 months and I'm back to perfect health. Feel free to eat chips and fish with abandon!
> 
> While still at it, you should also take 1 capsule of 100 billion probiotics everyday and also a capsule of L-Glutamine. These will help you in the faster elimination of bad bacteria in your system and introduce the good bacteria.
> 
> *I can guarantee you, after 3 months of following this diet strictly, you'll notice that no gas is coming out of your anus or vagina and slowly, you'll be healed. *
> 
> *Most importantly, the experience should also help to bring you closer to God*. You'll be strengthened spiritually, mentally and eventually you'll experience good health. I encourage you that after claiming back your health, do not go back to your bad eating habits. Continue to eat healthy foods and live a clean life and go out and be a witness of what God has done to your life.
> 
> Do not keep the experience to yourself but rather, go out and help others in the same situation.
> 
> Remember, healing is on your hands, not your doctor's or those expensive medications.
> 
> Discipline, endurance and self control is key here.
> 
> If anyone needs any information, please feel free to email me. I wish you all good health and I can only leave you with this assurance; YOU WILL BE CURED 100% WITH GOOD DIET!
> 
> God bless you all.


I'm sorry my response is harsh, but there are so many reasons what you preach is wrong and terrible medical advice. 
1. Sugars ARE carbohydrates and carbohydrates are essential to STAYING ALIVE. The issue of sugar malabsorption is that some people can't absorb certain sugars such as fructose (apples) and lactose (dairy) in their small intestines, leading to bacteria in the large intestine consuming the sugars which create gas.

2. This is not a place to preach your religious beliefs as if religion has the key to happiness.

3. IBS triggers vary with individuals. Meats (high fat) and certain vegetables (i.e. brassica like cabbage or broccoli). Similarly, some people are lactose intolerant, others have other food allergies. (BTW, chips are typically high in fat and wheat).

That you claim all this with no medical or nutritional evidence, and as inadvertent as it may be, giving false hope to desperate people. Maybe it has worked for you, but you really should get qualified medical and nutritional experts if possible.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

DevilOnMyBack said:


> $$$$$$ that hes a midage guy talking to me about his hiv'd up cock, i didnt sign up on this forum to talk about dicks. if you want to talk with him about it, have at it, im not taking part.


lmao


----------



## Naiad

Thank you very much for sharing your story.

I too am suffering from leaky gas and am currently researching what's worked for fellow sufferers on the internet, before visiting any more doctors.

I'll try what you suggested. It seems loads of cures have been found based on eliminating Candida or other pathogens (through using enema, diet, pills, etc) from the body, so what you say matches up with lots of other people's stories.

May God reward you for every person who benefits from this advice.

God bless!


----------



## Naiad

westr said:


> yeh it pisses me off when you spend a good few minutes trying to read someones report, like maybe theres going to be something useful in there, then they talk about god. $$$$$$ sake.


Yours is a very common condition, it's called intolerance.


----------



## thickthighs1

I have leaky gas only when I'm nervous.Once upon a time I did have a systemic yeast infection,but I do not have it now..took me a year in a half,but that is gone..

Do not do dairy,yeast,wheat or high fructose corn syrup..the only way I smell is if Im nervous.I can actually FEEL the air escaping from my anus.

As you all know this is embarrasung,I left school early today because I could smell myself..it smells like diarhea..when I came home I gave myself another enema(which I use a doche bag to give).Turns out there was more poo left in my rectum,That must of been why I was smelling.I think the guy who said the bacteria that is in the anus is causing the smell is right because when I gave myself the 3rd enema of the day t he smell went away.

Soon I will be going on an externship,so I have to get rid of the smell..dont want to embarrase myself or the school.I'm 45 years old,dont wantpoeple to think I dont wash..as we know,we wash more than anybody on Earth,and still smell worse


----------



## cowgomoo

missjay said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm here to inform you all that Leaky Gas is NOT chronic at all, and I'm also here to let you know that cure is right on your hands.
> 
> Let me start by giving you my story. I suffered from Leaky Gas for almost 15 months. These 15 months I felt as if I had been to hell and back. What with colleagues covering their nose when you are around! What with months of isolation, desperation, suicidal thoughts and loneliness! Yes, I've been through all these.
> 
> I went to six different hospitals and saw over 7 different doctors who offered their different diagnosis and medication. Needless to say, all these did not work! I did colonoscopy, endoscopy, abdominal MRI, and all the tests came back negative. All my system was working right.
> 
> Whenever I would get the negative results, it made me even more desperate and frustrated because I knew I had a condition but no doctor or equipment was able to detect.
> 
> Well, to cut the long story short.
> 
> For my condition, I felt continuous emission of gas through the anus, and sometimes through the vagina that made me smell awful even after taking a bath like 4 times a day and using copious amounts of deodorant from head to toe.
> 
> But friends, as I write now, I can guarantee you that I've been cured 100 per cent.
> 
> So this is what happened.
> 
> After months of self research, I discovered that our problem was actually Leaky Gut Syndrome. I don't want to get into details about the condition and I highly recommend you read about the condition. But just to summarize, your gut, (from the windpipe to the large colon) has been compromised due to years of bad diet. Yes, you have overgrown yeast that has weakened the inner lining of your gut and therefore toxins are passing freely through the pores of the gut lining and interacting with blood and other liquids leading to elimination of these foul-smelling toxins through your skin and other openings like your mouth, anus and vagina.
> 
> When you bake a cake, after kneading the dough, you add a little of yeast and after sometime the dough expands and releases gas and bubbles in the process. This is akin to what is happening in your bodies.
> 
> So here's what you need to do in order to take control of your life and resume normal lifestyle.
> 
> There's no shortcut, but the main cure is DIET!
> 
> First of all, eliminate all the sugar in your body to starve off the bad bacteria. This you can only do by NOT eating anything that has any form of sugar in it, including fruits, carrots, honey, candy and anything else that tastes sweet on your tongue!
> 
> Secondly, DO NOT eat allergenic foods (please find out the 10 allergenic foods from google)
> 
> Thirdly, stop ingesting all foods that have dairy in them, like milk, cheese, icecream, butter, margarines etc
> 
> Fourthly, STOP eating all carbohydrates, teas, coffee, chocolates, fizzy drinks, fruit juices, all canned processed foods, all alcoholic drinks, all seasoning agents like mayonnaise, italian dressing, soy sauce etc
> 
> You need to understand that these measures are temporary and you will get back to eating these foodstuffs once you nurse yourself back to good health.
> 
> So you may be asking by now. What else is left for me to eat?
> 
> Well, my daily diet included meats (chicken, fish,beef) and fresh vegetables and water. Full stop. Breakfast - fresh vegetables, Lunch - fresh vegetables, potatoes and meat, dinner - fresh vegetables, potatoes and meat.
> 
> I was on this diet for only 3 months and I'm back to perfect health. Feel free to eat chips and fish with abandon!
> 
> While still at it, you should also take 1 capsule of 100 billion probiotics everyday and also a capsule of L-Glutamine. These will help you in the faster elimination of bad bacteria in your system and introduce the good bacteria.
> 
> I can guarantee you, after 3 months of following this diet strictly, you'll notice that no gas is coming out of your anus or vagina and slowly, you'll be healed.
> 
> Most importantly, the experience should also help to bring you closer to God. You'll be strengthened spiritually, mentally and eventually you'll experience good health. I encourage you that after claiming back your health, do not go back to your bad eating habits. Continue to eat healthy foods and live a clean life and go out and be a witness of what God has done to your life.
> 
> Do not keep the experience to yourself but rather, go out and help others in the same situation.
> 
> Remember, healing is on your hands, not your doctor's or those expensive medications.
> 
> Discipline, endurance and self control is key here.
> 
> If anyone needs any information, please feel free to email me. I wish you all good health and I can only leave you with this assurance; YOU WILL BE CURED 100% WITH GOOD DIET!
> 
> God bless you all.


You give hope to us. However yout cure is cure for candida. Not for LG.


----------



## missjay

I am re-posting this again, so that all of those suffering from continuous emission of foul gas form the anus (Leaky gas) can benefit. And for those who have been healed through this, please share your stories as well so that other people can feel edified. Thank you and cheers to good health.

God Bless


----------



## MaximilianKohler

missjay said:


> I am re-posting this again, so that all of those suffering from continuous emission of foul gas form the anus (Leaky gas) can benefit. And for those who have been healed through this, please share your stories as well so that other people can feel edified. Thank you and cheers to good health.
> 
> God Bless


Re-posting what? You mean bumping the thread so it gets more visibility?

Going back and reading your main post - you're not eliminating all sugar unless you're eating a ketosis diet, because carbs = sugar, they all break down into simple sugars from your saliva and digestive system - http://www.drclydewilson.com/groceries/all-carbohydrates-are-sugars

Also, could you please keep your god to yourself. If he was real he'd be a f*cking ass hole for allowing the vast amounts of suffering, including the people on this site suffering from IBS. So f*ck that fairytale bullsh*t.

For anyone who's still looking for things to try in regards to diet, I've found 80/10/10rv to be the most helpful in regards to reduction in bad smells. However, the diet can be pretty risky. Most people who thrive on it seem to eat lots of bananas and dates. If you cannot eat or afford to eat those then you are left with watery fruits which are both lower in calories and higher in acidity. Constant acidity in your mouth can wear down your teeth really fast, so you have to be careful with that. The diet also causes significant hair loss for me.


----------



## nono

I'm also really close to resolve my problem. first 5 years I didnt have any clue what I had...

But now I'm sure it is one of these2 things which is causing LG...

1; Combination of H pylori and Gastritis

2. Candida.

i Have been on treatment for H pylori, 2 months ago, but actually never went back to the specialist to get myself cheked if I still had H pylori. I actually never had the time... However I bought a self test kit for H pylori and It showed that I no more had H pylori, but the smell wass still there...

So I thought its not possible that H pylori was/ is causing this smell, bcz I didnt have h pylori anymore but still was suffering from LG;

But on the same time, I wasnt sure if Gastritis was also cured along with H pylori... So maybe Gastritis was causing the problem.

Whatever, I asked the doctor about it and he told me that after the treatment of H pylori , Gastrits gets healed from itself.

Now ... since the smell was still there, I was pretty sure candida or yeast was causing the smell, So I started avoiding milk, sugar (as much as possible) and took probiotics everyday.

thn , after couple of days I came to know that the H pylori test isnt accurate if you took omerprazole atleast 1 week before the test, so now I'm back on the start, and I'm again unsure if I still have H pylori or not...

I also dont have time to go to the specialist... Please tell me what to do now


----------



## MaximilianKohler

@nono

Unfortunately, neither the doctors or anyone on these forums has cures for IBS. IBS is currently beyond modern medical understanding. What you will find here are various diets, OTC meds/supplements such as immodium and probiotics, and other home remedies such as enemas, fecal transplants, and flatulence filtering underwear.

Many of these things do not work for many people. I believe the consensus is that diet is the most effective way to reduce symptoms. I noted in my previous post which diet seems to have the most effect for me.


----------



## missjay

nono,

Like I said in the post, the solution is one. Cut out all sugar in your diet... cold turkey! Do this until you are comfortable that the gas has stopped leaking, and in the meantime be sure to also take your probiotics and L-Glutamine powder. It shouldn't take more than 2-3 months to get back to normal. Good luck.


----------



## yellow11

Nono - I went to a gastro who diagnosed me with having h plyori, gave me some antibiotics and then said I was clear of it. All through this this my smell did not change one iota. I think h plyori isn't that uncommon but lg is so my non expert opinion would be that the two are not related.

Btw how are you getting on with the probiotics?

Missjay - thanks for your good advice. Definately from everything I've seen on this forum and others cutting out sugar for at least a few months is absolutely crucial. One thing I would say though is in my experience a person with ibs needs to be careful with meat. Again not speaking as having great expertise I feel that somebody with an odour condition should NEVER eat red meat and mainly should stick to the easiest digestable form of meat which is fish (aside from tmau/fish odour syndrome sufferers obviously). Hope you've kept up your recovery, I envy you your religious faith


----------



## MaximilianKohler

From my experience there is no 1 thing that works for everyone. I've gone completely ketosis which means absolutely 0g sugar. I was eating only meat animal fats and green leafy vegetables.

Other times I was on the paleo diet of meat, fruit, and leafy greens and this seemed to be the best for me. I was fine for a long time then suddenly started getting different symptoms.

Currently I'm eating 90% fruit, which is pure simple sugars, and I'm doing fine.


----------



## Maria Slan

Actually, I think the worse one is not sugar. Because I eat starches everyday n use digestive enzyme which will digest it into sugar at last. But lactose in milk is the real evil @@~. I never touch milk again


----------



## steve3760

HI MissJay

I had a similar experience to you, my symptoms, like yours, seem to be in line with leaky gut syndrome. I basically followed what you did and found my symptoms disappeared after a few months. I was 'cured for 6 months', unfortunately as i got better my compliance with the strict diet requirements slipped and now i find myself back in the same position. I am back on the no sugar, low FODMAP, low omega-6 fats, no dairy, no gluten no soy no processed food diet again. Hopefully my symptoms improve and i can maintain a diet that is both sustainable for me and my health.

Steve


----------



## horizonzero

See all these self confessed religious nutjobs please stop sprouting your mumbo jumbo religion on people who have seriously real physical problems, I was diagnosed as having muscular dysfunction in the anal/rectal area and have to receive physiotherapy whilst your solution about leaky gut may be true for me aswell due to the gas aspect I'd appreciate if you didn't bring up god or jesus because it's self indulgent bullshit like that which will make us not take you seriously


----------



## JMH91

Just wanted to say to be careful about the topic of leaky gut

There is some real science behind it, and there are lots of alternative and complimentary medicine industry lies about it too.

Wikipedia has 2 articles for each side of the topic, one mainstream evidence based medicine, the other quack bullsh t

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leaky_gut


----------



## JMH91

horizonzero said:


> See all these self confessed religious nutjobs please stop sprouting your mumbo jumbo religion on people who have seriously real physical problems, I was diagnosed as having muscular dysfunction in the anal/rectal area and have to receive physiotherapy whilst your solution about leaky gut may be true for me aswell due to the gas aspect I'd appreciate if you didn't bring up god or jesus because it's self indulgent ###### like that which will make us not take you seriously


Although uncommon, it is very possible that physical problems can be caused by the mind.

This is "psychogenic disorder" or "somatoform disorder"

Give someone some sugar pills but don't tell them they are sugar. Then tell them the pills they just ate may cause a rash on the hand. A certain proportion of people will actually develop this rash. The mind is very powerful. We are creating our own reality all the time.


----------



## ash kaloon

missjay

Hi MIssjay this is great. Well done! I am suffering from similar situation and have a couple of questions for you.

Is it 'OK' to have rice? Is there any type of bread that can be used and any fruit, like grapes oranges banana etc.

Finally how about green tea?

Good Luck! Ash


----------



## Akpene21

What MissJay said about her diet is true and can be for some people, I can testify that in my case what I ate morning, afternoon and evening was fresh carrots, spinach, blueberries, strawberries, celery, cooked potatoes and very lean chicken about 99% fat free! To get best results try the foods on the Low FOODMAP and see which ones work best for you and stick to it. Avoid flour and anything processed. In my personal experience my GI was so whacked I was literally sensitive to any kind of spices so even the chicken was just cooked without salt and cooking oil.The diet must be clean and also add supplements because in my case I suffered from indigestion as well. One rule of thumb is eat from your cooking pot, that way you know what is going in. Plus drink loads and loads of water and also add some fiber as well. Fibercon worked well for me. I have stayed odor free for more than six month eating the processed foods and indulging here and there and the symptoms have surfaced again! Now I have to go back to square one. Now I have to find a diet that is more sustainable! Good luck to you all


----------



## poptopO

I have a lot of these symptoms as well.

I have been experiencing these issues for 5 years now maybe??

2 times in my life it disappeared but came back.

once was when i had a colonoscopy and had to empty my bowels with the prep kit - after that my motions went back to normal for a good 6months which was a shock.

the second time i had food poisoning and bad diarrhea for a whole week. After that i was good again for another 6 months and was also shocked.

I wonder if fecal transplants and or flushing out your system good enough works good. I kind of want to get food poisoning again to test it..... Its good to be free from stuff like this. I try my best to hold down 2 jobs and work a lot as its what i love doing but these issues are big kickers.


----------



## PokerFace

westr said:


> god is a superstition forced upon you by self anointed ruling class, desperate to keep their wealth and position and so would rally their "subjects" to do their war mongering bidding by saying if they didnt they would go to hell forever. it's legacy mythology that you as a free thinking individual should abolish from your life.


I love you ahah


----------

